# Campagnolo G3 Lacing - for real?



## box handler (Nov 8, 2010)

Are there any real advantages to the G3 lacing pattern or is it just bling/marketing? As a Campy user, I want to believe it's born from design concerns, but I also know that even swarthy Italian businessmen care about profits...

I ask, because I'm looking at getting an entry-level, Clyde-worthy wheelset and can't decide between the Campy Khamsin, Vento, or Fulcrum 7.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm guessing bling, or everyone would be doing it. Somthing to set them apart.
But, what do I know?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It's 2-1 lacing with a twist. 2-1 is good since it allows for equal tension on the Drive Side and Non Drive Side spokes.

Fulcrum rear wheels ("2:1" lacing) have DS and NDS spokes distributed evenly around the rim respectively.
Campagnolo rear wheels ("G3" lacing) have 2 DS and 1 NDS spoke in parallel.

You could argue that the G3 allows for a better angle against the hub DS spokes, but counter to that there is more "unsupported" rim with G3.

The Fulcrum R7 seems to be able to take a beating. The Campagnolo ones too. Which one to chose I don't know. I'd get a R3 or Zonda on sale from one of the British web shops, but I'm like 160 lb and I like nice wheels.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*I believe so. .*



box handler said:


> Are there any real advantages to the G3 lacing pattern or is it just bling/marketing?


All I can say as I have owned Neutrons, Shamals and now also have Bullet Ultras, and I, as well as thousands of other people, find Campagnolo wheels to be utterly fantastic. Never a single issue. As for "an eye for profit" that's more of an American mindset. 

Here's a video on the G3 philosophy.

G3 Geometry - The official Campagnolo web site - Bicycle Parts and Components Cycling


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

I weigh approximately 230 pounds, running a set of Vento Reactions with G3 lacing front and back. I'm approaching 1000 miles on them, but have been pleasantly surprised at how stiff they are. 

I like to set my brake pads very close to the rim and even out of the saddle efforts don't create any rub.


----------

